# Protecting new tile floor?



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

What do people recommend when moving a big and heavy new fridge across a 2 week old tile floor? What do people usually put down to cover it and prevent any scratching etc? Just curious what people do? Thanks.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

ingeborgdot said:


> What do people recommend when moving a big and heavy new fridge across a 2 week old tile floor? What do people usually put down to cover it and prevent any scratching etc? Just curious what people do? Thanks.


They have these furniture mover thing you put under the legs of furniture/appliances. It's made of materials similar to milk jug. There's even one kind that has bolts that is meant to screw into appliances, which I'm guessing means the threading is standardized. 

The first thing to do is clean very well and vacuum any carpet nearby, so you minimize the amount of sand and use one of those furniture mover pads.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use 1/4 inch plywood--Cut the 4x8 sheet into 3 pieces---keep moving the pieces ahead of the appliance.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

These work well for a fridge if you have two able bodied men. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005TPUZ They don't work so well going up and down stairs though.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

There will end up being a dolly used but my wife has been talking to other people and some of the other horror stories she has heard about the appliance people and the things they have done to their floors is crazy. She doesn't want it scratched or any black marks from wheels put in the grout. We just had 2 new garage doors put in and installer damaged our door jam around the garage doors. Now they are going to have to come and fix the steel casing around the door which won't be a small job. The last appliance people put a big dent in our new cupboard drawer and it has to be replaced. We just don't want to take any chances with our tile.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Hire a mover. They're much much better at maneuvering things in than contractors or appliance installers.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

1/4 inch ply and masonite are cheap---


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I am using some painters drop cloth and then putting some masonite on top of that. Should be fine.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Professonial appl repair guys carry something on the truck to preclude floor damage. accidents do happen but if your friends had that many problems i'd switch servicers. first thing a pro servicer does is check the floor out....newer refrig wheels don't mar the floors, as long as you just pull straight in/out. use something [masonite] that's real thin and long enough to allow plenty of access to rear once it's pulled out. if the floor protector is too high you'll have a hard time getting it over the hump [1/4" is high]..cracked tiles from refrig rolling out are caused by improper installation of the tile-floor wasn't properly leveled prior to tile being put down.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Jacques said:


> Professonial appl repair guys carry something on the truck to preclude floor damage. accidents do happen but if your friends had that many problems i'd switch servicers. first thing a pro servicer does is check the floor out....newer refrig wheels don't mar the floors, as long as you just pull straight in/out. use something [masonite] that's real thin and long enough to allow plenty of access to rear once it's pulled out. if the floor protector is too high you'll have a hard time getting it over the hump [1/4" is high]..cracked tiles from refrig rolling out are caused by improper installation of the tile-floor wasn't properly leveled prior to tile being put down.


He might not have a choice.

Kenmore *cough* *cough*. Their warranty repair providers have had reputation as being the lowest bid scums.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, it all went off without too much of a hitch. The only thing they did was scratch the inside of our new cupboards when putting in the line for the dishwasher. Not much I can do about that but it sometimes happens I guess.


----------

